# ezjail update failing



## andrewm659 (Oct 31, 2016)

I recently built a new FreeBSD 11 VM and have migrated my jails to it.  However I'm also trying to upgrade my jails to FBSD 11.  When doing so i'm getting the following error:


```
root@asm-freebsd001:~ # ezjail-admin update -i
mkdir -p /tmp/install.cZVzC7VU
progs=$(for prog in [ awk cap_mkdb cat chflags chmod chown cmp cp  date echo egrep find grep id install   ln make mkdir mtree mv pwd_mkdb  rm sed services_mkdb sh strip sysctl test true uname wc zic tzsetup   makewhatis; do  if progpath=`which $prog`; then  echo $progpath;  else  echo "Required tool $prog not found in PATH." >&2;  exit 1;  fi;  done);  libs=$(ldd -f "%o %p\n" -f "%o %p\n" $progs 2>/dev/null | sort -u |  while read line; do  set -- $line;  if [ "$2 $3" != "not found" ]; then  echo $2;  else  echo "Required library $1 not found." >&2;  exit 1;  fi;  done);  cp $libs $progs /tmp/install.cZVzC7VU
cp -R ${PATH_LOCALE:-"/usr/share/locale"} /tmp/install.cZVzC7VU/locale
cd /usr/src; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj  MACHINE_ARCH=amd64  MACHINE=amd64  CPUTYPE= GROFF_BIN_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin  GROFF_FONT_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/groff_font  GROFF_TMAC_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac CC="cc " CXX="c++  "  CPP="cpp "  AS="as" AR="ar" LD="ld" NM=nm  OBJDUMP=objdump OBJCOPY="objcopy"  RANLIB=ranlib STRINGS=  SIZE="size" PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/tmp/install.cZVzC7VU  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/install.cZVzC7VU  PATH_LOCALE=/tmp/install.cZVzC7VU/locale make -f Makefile.inc1    __MAKE_SHELL=/tmp/install.cZVzC7VU/sh reinstall;  MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj  MACHINE_ARCH=amd64  MACHINE=amd64  CPUTYPE= GROFF_BIN_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin  GROFF_FONT_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/groff_font  GROFF_TMAC_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac CC="cc " CXX="c++  "  CPP="cpp "  AS="as" AR="ar" LD="ld" NM=nm  OBJDUMP=objdump OBJCOPY="objcopy"  RANLIB=ranlib STRINGS=  SIZE="size" PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/tmp/install.cZVzC7VU  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/install.cZVzC7VU  PATH_LOCALE=/tmp/install.cZVzC7VU/locale rm -rf /tmp/install.cZVzC7VU
sh: cc: not found
make[2]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.compiler.mk" line 145: Unable to determine compiler type for CC=cc .  Consider setting COMPILER_TYPE.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
Error: The command 'make installworld' failed.
  Refer to the error report(s) above.
root@asm-freebsd001:~ #
```

Do I need to install GCC or make or something like that?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2016)

No, the -i option assumes you have a completed buildworld/buildkernel in /usr/src///usr/obj. Because you haven't completed those yet it cannot run installworld.


----------



## andrewm659 (Oct 31, 2016)

So would I need to run

```
ezjail-admin update -i installworld
```
 ?


----------



## andrewm659 (Oct 31, 2016)

nevermind.  Building the world now.


----------

